# DOG PEN QUESTION



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

GUYS.....I would like to set up 3 or 4 dog runs ( pens ) were the dog crap falls through the bottom of the floor and i don't have to shovel it up every day. put some kind of grates or fence on the floor for dogs to walk on and crap will fall through. kind of like a miniature hog confinement house set up. has any one every tried something like this or have any thoughts on how i can set it up. maybe i could put a concrete floor under grates and a flush system were crap would go down a drain. thanks. Marty


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I'd really like to rip into you for comparing a housing location for dogs to that of something for rabbits or chickens but will leave you with this... take care of the dogs and don't treat them like livestock. Dogs need to be aired and allowed to stretch their legs multiple times per day. If you build a multiple run kennel set up, make sure you check with the zoning of the area as some locations more than 2 dogs and you're identified as a kennel operation. When you pour the concrete, slope it to the door of the run and pour a trench that allows the water and waste spray to run into a small drain field.


----------



## coonman (Jul 31, 2008)

no were in the post does it say that the dogs are treated like live stock. Just comparing the type of waste removeal set up with a livestock set up. AS USUAL WE HAVE A GUY HERE ON THE FORUM THAT LIKES TO HEAR HIMSELF TALK OR SHOULD I SAY TYPE..... COONMAN/MARTY


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey richard. Why in the world would you defend someone for wanting to make their dogs walk on top of fencing like a rabbit hutch just because they don't want to shovel poop. Enough said


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Same guy, 2 different usernames.


----------



## coonman (Jul 31, 2008)

YEP. 2 different user names , 2 different computers. Chaws YOU ARE CORRECT ENOUGH SAID OR TYPED ON A QUESTION YOU DO NOT UNDERSTAND . marty/coonman


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I am with Chaws on this one. I can't picture any possible scenario where a dog would be comfortable walking on fencing that their poop would fall through. If someone put my dog in a kennel like that...let's just say I wouldn't be happy.


----------



## coonman (Jul 31, 2008)

It only takes the right set up. thats the question i am asking. what would work, not what would not work. I raised silver fox and mink for 20 years and it worked with no problem, trying to figure out the septic system to use for the dog pen. I had a neigbor that raised dozens of beagles for rabbit hunting, 1 x 1 wire work great for him, 8 foot high chain link fence on the sides . marty


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Unless your dogs have continuous diarrhea, the holes in the grate would have to be big enough for their paws to fall partly through.

Picking up crap comes with the territory.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

It's simply the amount of damage a grate could do to their pads. Some people also suggest against having rough brushed or even medium brushed concrete in kennel runs because it tears their pads up. It would take pretty big holes to have your feet fall through, but would you like to walk/lay on it all day?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

tumblebuck said:


> Picking up crap comes with the territory.


I understand what you are asking. You are asking what _would_ work. People are responding that it isn't a good idea to do it and for various reasons..while I agree 100% with them...you could look at their responses as _nothing would work that is ethical_ in the mind of a person with true feelings for a true hunting friend and not just a dog.

Just my .02


----------



## coonman (Jul 31, 2008)

i guess you need to be a mind reader here. just because some one has not come up with a idea does not mean there is not a good idea out there. marty


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Like I had mentioned in my first post. Pour a slab and slope it towards a concrete type run off area that slopes into a pea gravel field. That way you can scoop the poop and spray it out and then either let it drain off or squeegee into the the run off area. Done deal and should work well until your neighbors complain about the stink.


----------



## coonman (Jul 31, 2008)

Chaws... that is the type of answer that i and many people are looking for on this Forum. Not all the B.S like from the last few post. ideas not opinons. Now were talking. thanks. marty


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

coonman said:


> i guess you need to be a mind reader here. just because some one has not come up with a idea does not mean there is not a good idea out there. marty


Wow. Guess it was a complete waste of time to try and 'talk' to you.

Have a good day sir.


----------



## coonman (Jul 31, 2008)

like i said before... looking for ideas on what would work, not comments regarding the idea.... thats the problem with alot of people on the sight. They give there opinon on a subject not the question that was ask.... Chaws did a gret job with his last post, gave his idea , that is great not like the his 1st post. I think were back on track. marty


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

My first post had the same information in it...


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

coonman said:


> I think were back on track.


On track for your construction design of your puppy mill?

Dogs are not like any of the animals that you have listed to compare your idea with. The idea to directly put them over anything but a solid ground should not be discussed. If the dogs are properly cared for, the need to build something like this is not warrented. Dogs need attention just like we do and if we neglect them of that to save us some work, shame on us...

Just my $.02


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

Chaws... YOUR 1ST POST STARTED WITH " WOULD REALLY LIKE TO RIP INTO " FOR WHAT TRYING TO SEE IF ANYONE HAD A IDEA ON A TYPE OF DOG PEN THAT WOULD HAVE SOME KIND OF WAY TO DISPOSE THE WASTE ? YOU STILL DONT GET IT AFTER ALL THESE POST ? MARTY


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

If you'd like I'm sure we could find you some chicken coup plans.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Chaws said:


> I'd really like to rip into you for comparing a housing location for dogs to that of something for rabbits or chickens but will leave you with this... take care of the dogs and don't treat them like livestock. Dogs need to be aired and allowed to stretch their legs multiple times per day. If you build a multiple run kennel set up, make sure you check with the zoning of the area as some locations more than 2 dogs and you're identified as a kennel operation. *When you pour the concrete, slope it to the door of the run and pour a trench that allows the water and waste spray to run into a small drain field.*


First post


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

Chaws that is the issue. when you start off with a thread that bashes the guy for asking for a idea. NOT GOOD. it all boils down to taking the high road i guess and giving a little thought in responding to a question and not a issue. Fosse... no puppy mill here, another zinger. WOW... gets worse and worse. i think i might drive over to Macs some one told me they had a tiger cage for sale over there. ha ha. marty


----------



## woolie.222 (Dec 3, 2007)

Sounds like the pound might have 3 or 4 dogs in the future from neglect!!

The drain field is a good idea but unless it's inside it would probably be useless in the winter.

It takes 5 or 10 mins to pickup crap.. if you dont have that then are you going time to train them.


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

guys i went out and bought a 100 pound 20 foot log chain. i tied it on my biggest dog an he can hardly move. he drug the chain over to the neigbors yard and took a nice big dump. problem solved . ha ha. marty


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

this thread is going nowhere, when people come on here to ask a question it can be answered diplomatically and kept friendly.

The hot topics and politics forum is for argueing not here, I would appreciate it if you would atleast try to keep that in mind.

Marty, beaglers do this and its a common thing for them however they tend to view their hounds differently than most folks not so much as pets and beagles are much lighter and smaller than labs and bird dogs.

Personally I like dirt floor kennels that I move once a year I also recommend you put the dog house in the front of the kennel near the gate. If you do that the dog will poop in the back of the kennel and wont run thru it when you approach the kennel which keeps it off you if they jump up.

If your dogs stay in the house at night and you can get up earlier and run them first thing in the AM they wont poop in the kennels at all.

Mine crap in their kennels maybe once every two months.


----------



## bigboy56073 (Oct 3, 2006)

I have a puppy that LOVES to roll in her own crap. So I went to runnings and bought some plastic grates that they have for kennels. It's not a long term solution, but I hope after a couple months she forgets she liked to do it. It's the only possibility I can think of.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

bigboy56073 said:


> I have a puppy that LOVES to roll in her own crap. So I went to runnings and bought some plastic grates that they have for kennels. It's not a long term solution, but I hope after a couple months she forgets she liked to do it. It's the only possibility I can think of.


There are typically messy and clean dogs in runs. Some do it because they're bored, others do it because they have to. Like I said previously, I house train my dogs so they're not so inclined to go in their run and I let them out multiple times a day when we're not training. If you have a puppy, I'd recommend spending the time to crate train the pup which will clear up a lot of those poop stomping issues.


----------



## coonman (Jul 31, 2008)

thanks for the help. marty


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> like i said before... looking for ideas on what would work


Just make the pen real big and it wont look so crappy. The best answer is take them out for walks and runs, they will do their business away from your home.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

T.E Scott has been making kennels like the you are describing for years now. Not my cup of tea but I am sure their have been thousands of dogs housed in them without issue.

http://www.scottsdog.com/kennelkits.html


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

We used one of these for several years and I think it was much easier to keep clean, especially in the winter. I spread a layer of sand underneath it and we just raked the stools out every 2-3 days. I thought it was especially much cleaner than frozen urine on the concrete run in the winter.

It got to be a pain to maintain as we scrubbed and disinfected the rods that were used for the flooring every spring and fall. There were never any problems with the dogs feet and he got along fine.


----------



## Varmint (Oct 2, 2008)

Here is a site with what you are looking for:http://gundoghousedoor.com/easy_dog_kennel.htm[/url]


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

thanks for the info. that is what i am looking for. i think i will make the sides 8 foot tall, give dogs room to stretch out and put drain in floor and hook up to septic. i new there was a bunch of companies that made these. I was over in Europe on a hunting and fur buying trip 5 years ago and seen a vet have the same set up. 20 kennels. did not ahve to shovel crap. used a car-wash spray set up . cost him 8000.00 but he said it paid for itself in 1 year. I going to set up a system when i start training hunting dogs again. marty


----------



## shrades (Aug 21, 2008)

I have English Setters, I have had kennels on the ground or should I say concrete, and I am going with above ground kennels here very soon. I have friends that love them. I am building mine like the Scotts funs, but instead of wire floor i have found a company out of Texas, that makes a plastic kennel floor at a decent price. Shrades


----------

